# Hair Loss and Hypothyroidism



## eladonabe (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi All,

I am dealing with hair loss at the roots, and I am desperately trying to figure out the cause.

Background:

I was diagnosed last September with Hashimoto's after about 1/6 of my hair all fell out at the roots. I had a bunch of blood tests done, and the significant results were:

*TSH 2.65 (Ref 0.45-4.5)*

*T4 (Direct) 1.14 (0.82-1.77)*

*T4 Thyroxine 6.4 (4.5-12)*

*T3 Uptake 29 (24-39)*

*Vitamin D 28.8 (30-100)*

*TPO 422 (0-34)*

*Thyroglobulin (out of range above 2618)*

*Ferritin 38 (15-150)*

I was put on 25 mcg of Synthroid to start, with no results, and upped it to 50 mg about 8 weeks later and my hair stopped falling out.

I was re-tested right after doubling the dose, and* TSH was 2.75, so doc kept me on 50 mcg.*

I also gave up Gluten and Dairy and have tried to minimize alcohol and caffeine.

So, everything was managed pretty well up until about 2 weeks ago and my hair started falling out again. I'm freaking out because if as much hair falls out as last time, it's going to be really noticeable and I am going to have to look into wigs.

I doubled to 100 mg about two weeks ago, and the latest test now has me at TSH of 0.35, so I'm worried about flipping into hyperthyroid and have no idea what will stop my hair loss at this point. I do have a dr's appointment on 7/7, but I couldn't wait for all my hair to fall out, so I upped my dose.

If anyone has had a similar journey, please let me know. I feel as though I've tried everything I know to try and I feel so helpless not knowing what is causing my hair loss and what is going on with my body.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Can you please edit lab ranges into your post - scroll down to end of your original post and roll over bottom - there is an "edit" button.

Movement of thyroid hormones is usually the cause of hair falling out - anytime moving up or down can cause hairloss.

As far as your labs - I will comment on what I can without ranges...



> *TSH 2.65 ** TSH closer to 1 is more "normal" so you are definitely looking hypo with this TSH*
> 
> *T4 (Direct) 1.14*
> 
> ...


----------



## eladonabe (Jul 1, 2017)

Lovlkn,

Thank you so much for the feedback!

Yes, I'm supplementing with Vit. D, Selenium, Multi-vitamin, Heme Iron (4 hrs away from dose) and only during my crazy heavy cycles.

I will advocate for an ultrasound at the doc. I am seeing an internist, but perhaps it's time to move to an endo or ND. He didn't seem to pay much mind to the antibodies, just let me know that i should be on meds.

In terms of the hair loss, I thought I was stable for several months, and then it happened suddenly, so either it's another trigger or the progression of the disease 

Thanks so much for the info! I'll update the post with ranges, thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> *T4 (Direct) 1.14 (0.82-1.77)*


I'm assuming this is a FT-4, if so, you should fall somewhere between ((1.29-1.53) so you look to need a slight increase in your dosage.

Please be sure to find someone to do an ultrasound of your thyroid.

Is your throat sore or swollen? An ENT should be able to get one ordered.


----------

